# Trek Mt. Track XC 830



## Yukio (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I inherited an old, yet perfect condition, Trek Mt. Track XC 830 bike from my bro-in-law a couple of years back. The bike was FREE and I've only had to replace the tires, tubes, and saddle so far. I rode it off and on a bit but seem to have caught the 'bug' as it were. I've even moved to a neighborhood that's just a few blocks from a pretty fun trail system so my riding frequency seems to be picking up, but is by no means a daily occurrence.

The components on the bike are low end (alivio rear derailer, grip-shifters, cantilever breaks, rigid fork) and it's kind of heavy all-in-all, but I do dig the frame. It's full cromoly and seems super strong. However, I don't like the way the grip-shifters tend to surprise me when i hit the rough stuff and would also prefer a front suspension fork that would keep the front tire hooking up with the terrain. I ride with somewhat low tire pressure to try to compensate for this and it seems to help but I have alot of trouble hand-numbness after about 5 miles or so. The cantilever brakes seem to handle the job just fine, so they don't bother me.

Okay, now as to why I'm posting: *Since the bike was free and in great shape, and being that I don't ride every day... is it worth upgrading this bike at all?*

Would I just be opening up a can of worms by trying to do that? See, I'm not really wanting to spend a ton of money here (I know in the long run you're better off buying a completely new bike) because the bike works fine as is. I'm just looking to enhance my riding experience and make it more fun and comfortable. Besides, the price range for a new bike (or the most I could allow myself to spend being that I've got a new baby on the way and two house payments) would essentially buy me a newer version of the same bike... again with lower end components. I'm mostly thinking about replacing the fork, handlebar, and shifters then maybe the rest as it breaks. Is it realistic to replace these inexpensively?

Sorry about the rambling post. Any thoughts?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

The Trek 830 is a good bike but I don't think it's worth bothering with an upgrade. Better to either ride it as is or sell it and find another (via Craigslist, Ebay etc.) that is more what you want. Since you got it for free you've got nothing to lose. If it's really clean you might wrangle $100.00 out of it..throw in another $200.00 you would have spent on upgrades and if you're patient, you can find something really nice. Don't be afraid of used bikes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yukio said:


> Any thoughts?


You sound pretty knowledgeable about the bike, its parts, and their performance to be asking us if its worth upgrading.


----------



## Yukio (Sep 6, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> You sound pretty knowledgeable about the bike, its parts, and their performance to be asking us if its worth upgrading.


Heh, thanks I guess. These forums are a real wealth of knowledge but I really can't find anything at all about this bike in particular on the 'net. I guess I was hoping to hear that "Oh, that frame is wonderful! It's the great white whale of the biking world and totally makes upgrades worthwhile! It's a travesty that they don't produce those anymore." Or something like that I guess.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Yukio said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I inherited an old, yet perfect condition, Trek Mt. Track XC 830 bike from my bro-in-law a couple of years back. The bike was FREE and I've only had to replace the tires, tubes, and saddle so far. I rode it off and on a bit but seem to have caught the 'bug' as it were. I've even moved to a neighborhood that's just a few blocks from a pretty fun trail system so my riding frequency seems to be picking up, but is by no means a daily occurrence.
> 
> ...


Mine has a 10 year old LX drivetrain (including LX silent hubs), XT canti brakes, Suntour cranks, and STX-RC shifters. The bike has been bomb-proof for me all those years, and I actually prefer it to my 2003 Giant Rainier. I weigh 250 lbs, and the Giant flexes to much at the BB when I stand up and hammer. The Trek flexes much less, yet gives a more compliant ride. You can get alot of bike in a preconfigured setup, and alot less headaches with dialing it in, but if you shop around, you can build your own without compromise in any area. The only reason I dust my Giant off and spin it once in a while is that I DO like the disc brakes. The suspension fork I can take or leave. The full length bar ends helped ALOT with the wrists/hands.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yukio said:


> I really can't find anything at all about this bike in particular on the 'net.


That should pretty much answer your question then. Forgettable bike with little to no interest.

If you feel you want to upgrade things, then thats what you should do.


----------

